# GAME 3: Dallas Mavericks vs Houston Rockets (Apr 25th)



## Tersk

vs








*Dallas Mavericks (0-2) - Houston Rockets (2-0)

 
Starting Lineup

* *




































Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier




































David Wesley | Bob Sura | Tracy McGrady | Ryan Bowen | Yao Ming

Key Reserves

**







**







**





























Van Horn - Stackhouse - Daniels - Harris - Henderson - Bradley
vs





































Mutombo - Padgett - Weatherspoon - Barry - James


My Key Matchup







against










Go Mavericks!!

Predict the score and have the chance to win 1000 uCash. If you are the closest predictor, you'll earn heaps of uCash points

Game 1: Dallas Mavericks 86, Houston Rockets 98
Game 2: Dallas Mavericks 111, Houston Rockets 113
    *​


----------



## Tersk

I wont be around for this game, so get this game thread going!


----------



## Drewbs

the fact that Houston won both games in Dallas puts our backs up against the wall. Unless we win this game, this series may be over.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

April *25th???*

My prediction:
Houston 100
-
Dallas 103


----------



## The Future7

We have to win this game.
109-100 Mavs


----------



## Maniacs

Dallas will lose:  

Mavs 98 - Rockets 103


----------



## master8492

I think the Mavs win either game 3 or 4 depending on which game the rockets decide not to show up.

Mavs to win
Mavericks 100
Rockets 97


----------



## kuen1

Hell with it. Win or lose I just want to see the Mavs play some good freakin ball. I want to see Dirk go off. I want to see Howard get rebounds, put backs and dunks surrounded by Houston players. I want to see Fin have at least one good game where he goes off. I want Damp to tear the rim down. I want to see everyone attacking the rim like there is no tomorrow. I wanna see someone step up like NVE and say "**** em." I also want to see something new. I want DA in the game for stretches running around and pestering whoever has the ball. I want to see full court D, presses and physical traps all over the place. Win or lose I want to see the Mavs take it to em at least once. If they're going to go out then I want to see them go out fighting. I may not be the first, but I'd like to join the ranks of those who have offered up a very heart felt "**** you, Houston!" Lets go Mavs!


----------



## The Future7

kuen1 said:


> Hell with it. Win or lose I just want to see the Mavs play some good freakin ball. I want to see Dirk go off. I want to see Howard get rebounds, put backs and dunks surrounded by Houston players. I want to see Fin have at least one good game where he goes off. I want Damp to tear the rim down. I want to see everyone attacking the rim like there is no tomorrow. I wanna see someone step up like NVE and say "**** em." I also want to see something new. I want DA in the game for stretches running around and pestering whoever has the ball. I want to see full court D, presses and physical traps all over the place. Win or lose I want to see the Mavs take it to em at least once. If they're going to go out then I want to see them go out fighting. I may not be the first, but I'd like to join the ranks of those who have offered up a very heart felt "**** you, Houston!" Lets go Mavs!


I totally agree with you. I want the Mavs to fight hard to win this game. This game is very crucial. I think if we win this then we will win game for. I dont think Mavs are gonna win this by just 3-4 points. I think the mavs will atleast beat the Rockets by 10. I hope im right.


----------



## kfranco

well, its nice to see that the mavs have not lost hope in their bb team....not yet anyway, but getting there.
i just dont see my rockets winning game 3. game 4 i a diff. situation. either way, hope you guys enjoy watching the game on television, it out to be a fun one...
hey let me ask the people who have gone to both Toyota Center and AACenter,,,which arena do you guys think is better??Be honest, cause i love TC, but am gonna go to a Mavs game at Dallas eventually, and i wanted to get you guys opinion.


----------



## eaglewu

rockets 110: mavs 102


----------



## Drewbs

kfranco said:


> well, its nice to see that the mavs have not lost hope in their bb team....not yet anyway, but getting there.
> i just dont see my rockets winning game 3. game 4 i a diff. situation. either way, hope you guys enjoy watching the game on television, it out to be a fun one...
> hey let me ask the people who have gone to both Toyota Center and AACenter,,,which arena do you guys think is better??Be honest, cause i love TC, but am gonna go to a Mavs game at Dallas eventually, and i wanted to get you guys opinion.


I've never been to a game but from what I've seen on TV, the AA center gets loud and crazy as hell. TC looks like it gets down everynow and then and fans show up late, etc.


----------



## mavsmania41

Mavs 104
Rocekts 102


----------



## mavsmania41

Even tho the game start is 8:30 i think it will start late with TNT.


----------



## kfranco

Drewbs said:


> I've never been to a game but from what I've seen on TV, the AA center gets loud and crazy as hell. TC looks like it gets down everynow and then and fans show up late, etc.


Yeah well i would have to agree with you, but what i meant was the arena in general. Which arena looks better, etc.. things like that. As far as fans go, i agree Houstons fans just dont sit their butts in the seats, in TC there are many things that fans can do. THeres the Lexus lounge which attaracts too many high paying people. BUt what can we do? i dunno.lol
either way, this should be a good game. :angel:


----------



## mavsmania41

Bowen's new name is the Germinator Dirk should use that for Modavation.


----------



## The Future7

Yea I heard about Bowens new nickname. I think Dirk should have something to say about that tonight.


----------



## mavsmania41

Lets all hope so I wish he would take it to heart.


----------



## mavsmania41

Total team effort from all cylinders to win this game tonight. I am talking like an effort we needed to beat the heat in late janurary.


----------



## aussiewill

The Mavs need to come out with some intensity in this game. We need to take them by suprise and not let the intensity drop enough for them to catch their breath. Something I would like to see is a backcourt of Harris and Jet. Dirk needs to really make his presence felt as well. Everyone is expecting him to come alive and it is about time it happened, he has to chase down those rebounds and assert himself physically into the game. Mavs win 102-96.


----------



## aussiewill

> VENUE: Toyota Center
> 
> GAME: Dallas Mavericks at Houston Rockets.
> 
> PLAYOFF SERIES: Western Conference first round; Rockets lead 2-0.
> 
> TIME: Thursday, 9:30 p.m. EDT.
> 
> Rallying from a 2-0 deficit in a playoff series is not impossible. Doing it after losing the first two games at home is much more difficult.
> 
> That is the situation the Dallas Mavericks find themselves in as their first-round series with the Houston Rockets shifts to the Toyota Center for Game 3.
> 
> The Mavericks entered the postseason as one of the league's hottest teams, having won nine straight and 16 of 18 since Avery Johnson replaced Don Nelson as full-time head coach. Johnson's biggest accomplishment was getting his team to commit to playing consistent defense, but that hasn't been the case in this series.
> 
> Houston is averaging 105.5 points while shooting 50.9 percent (77-of-151) from the field in two games.
> 
> "We scored enough points to win but I'm severely disappointed in our defense," Johnson said. "When you get broken down out front and then they can pass to wide-open shooters, it all starts with penetration."
> 
> While 14 teams in NBA history have come back from 0-2 deficits - most recently last season when the Lakers beat San Antonio - only two teams have done it in a seven-game series after losing the first two games at home. The 1994 Rockets did it against Phoenix, and the 1969 Lakers against the San Francisco Warriors.
> 
> Working in the Mavericks' favor is their 29-12 road record this season, the best in franchise history.
> 
> "It's possible," Mavericks guard Michael Finley said. "It's happened. It's not like we have to win the lottery, one in a million. It's happened in the past, why can't we do it?"
> 
> The only time in team history Dallas rallied from a 2-0 series deficit was against Utah in the first round of 2001, but both of those losses came on the road.
> 
> Mavericks guard Jason Terry insists his team's confidence is not shaken.
> 
> "No fear. What are we scared of?" he said. "It's basketball. We're playing a game."
> 
> Regardless of Dallas' confidence level, this could be a very short series unless it finds a way to at least slow down Tracy McGrady, who is averaging 31.0 points, 8.0 assists and 6.5 rebounds in the first two games.
> 
> McGrady, trying to get past the first round for the first time in his eight-year career, had 28 points, 10 assists and eight rebounds in Houston's 113-111 victory in Game 2 on Monday.
> 
> "People in Orlando know what type of player I was," McGrady said. "I'm surrounded by a better team. The only thing that has changed pretty much is my intensity and my focus. Just the will of trying to get this team to the next level."
> 
> With Monday's game tied at 111 with 10.4 seconds remaining, McGrady charged up the court, used a pick by Yao Ming and pulled up to hit the game-winning shot with 2.2 seconds left.
> 
> "We shocked them a little bit by not calling timeout," McGrady said. "My teammates didn't even know. The only people who knew were me and Yao. I saw them scrambling on the defensive end. We caught them off-guard pretty good."
> 
> It was the ninth straight victory for the Rockets, who are two wins away from making the second round for the first time since reaching the Western Conference finals in 1997.
> 
> Making McGrady's job a little easier in Game 2 was the play of Yao, who had 33 points on 13-of-14 shooting. Yao was taken out of sync by foul trouble in the opener and managed only 11 points on 3-of-8 from the field.
> 
> "There are plenty of times when guys want to get the ball out of my hands, but what I want to do is just search out Yao," McGrady said. "He's making me better because he's an outlet."
> 
> While McGrady is doing more than his share as Houston's best player, Dallas' Dirk Nowitzki has been held in check thus far.
> 
> Although he was better in Game 2 after a dismal 5-for-19 performance in the opener, Nowitzki is shooting only 32.5 percent (13-of-40) overall and hasn't been the force he was during the regular season. Credit has to be given to Ryan Bowen and McGrady, who have both done an excellent job defending the Mavericks' star.
> 
> Houston is 17-1 when winning the first game of a playoff series, and 7-0 with a 2-0 lead.
> 
> Game 4 is Saturday afternoon at the Toyota Center.
> 
> HOW THEY GOT HERE: Mavericks - 4th seed. Rockets - 5th seed.
> 
> PROBABLE STARTERS: Mavericks - F Nowitzki, F Josh Howard, C Erick Dampier, G Terry, G Finley. Rockets - F McGrady, F Bowen, C Yao, G David Wesley, G Bob Sura.
> 
> PLAYOFF TEAM LEADERS: Mavericks - Nowitzki, 23.5 ppg; Howard, 9.0 rpg; Terry, 4.5 apg. Rockets - McGrady, 31.0 ppg and 8.0 apg; Yao, 8.0 rpg.


This is possible people, the Mavs can still do this, stranger things have happened in sport...


----------



## The Future7

I believe the Mavs can comeback and win the series as long as we start tonight.
Come all you Mavs fans and support them in this thread


----------



## mavsmania41

Man what did I tell you guys TNT late start time as allways.


----------



## mavsmania41

Man 16-15 at least we arnt in a hole yet.


----------



## The Future7

Dang the Game thread is empty today


----------



## mavsmania41

lets go guys i love the energy by the youngsters.


----------



## mavsmania41

Small ball lineup right now with KVh at the center we are making them run and make Yao tired.


----------



## mavsmania41

The Bench is playing great They have got us a lead in the game.


----------



## mavsmania41

No Dunk thats end of first quarter first time we have the lead after one im feeling good about this game kets just hope Mcgrady and yao and Barry and sura and company dont catch fire. This is what I think you allways are gonna have the home team make a run its a matter of being able to hold them off or not and everyones contributions are needed tonight.


----------



## The Future7

Hurry up Nets and Lose to the Heat


----------



## The Future7

Yay we finally had a good 1st quarter in this series


----------



## mavsrock27

Awww are you talkin to yourself? I feel so bad. Maybe you aren't and I didn't go down far enough. I dunno


----------



## mavsrock27

Hmm...I guess not since there's two of u


----------



## The Future7

who


----------



## mavsmania41

KVh oh no man I mean he wasnt great but he could cause a problem for houston if he was in the right matchup tough blow looks like Dirk is gonna get afew more minutes. I just hope Dirk isnt the next to go to with the ankle.


----------



## mavsrock27

Dangit not keefus!! :boohoo: :dead:


----------



## The Future7

What?! KVH is hurt.


----------



## mavsmania41

Marquis is play tracy well I mentioned that in one of my post that we should put Marquis on Tmac we have nothing to lose.


----------



## spongyfungy

The Future7 said:


> What?! KVH is hurt.


 yeah. that was a nasty ankle roll he took. Stepped on Deke's foot.


----------



## mavsrock27

Came down funny on his ankle and couldn't put weight on it. Dang


----------



## mavsmania41

Kvh had a nasty sprain and yeah im watching the Mavs broadcast mavs 34-27.


----------



## mavsmania41

pretty hook shut byDirk on Tmac thats what we need to see and a 3 by terry i am loving we are playing our game.


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk is tearing Tmac up im loving heck yeah.


----------



## mavsrock27

I guess Dirk is back. :biggrin: :biggrin: Guess he might have heard about "the germinator" and wanted to make him look bad :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41

oh yeah his jumper is fallen he is taking more inside when they stick Mcgrady on him which i love to see because Dirk needs to take advantage of it more often.


----------



## symphonix

To soon to say, but Dirk is showing sparks of Dirk


----------



## The Future7

mavsrock27 said:


> I guess Dirk is back. :biggrin: :biggrin: Guess he might have heard about "the germinator" and wanted to make him look bad :biggrin:


He probably did hear about the "Germinator"


----------



## mavsmania41

but the funny thing Bowen really hasnt been on Dirk Tmac has.


----------



## mavsrock27

Hah foul trouble. Nice move by the rookie


----------



## mavsmania41

3 fouls on Yao we need to draw 4 on him.


----------



## mavsmania41

how is that a charge on harris he got fouled from behind whata break for the Rockets.


----------



## mavsmania41

Sura just triped on Marquis foot on purpose I hate the rockets floppers.


----------



## mavsrock27

mavsmania41 said:


> how is that a charge on harris he got fouled from behind whata break for the Rockets.


Seriously I mean can't another ref overrule that or somethin?


----------



## mavsrock27

mavsmania41 said:


> Sura just triped on Marquis foot on purpose I hate the rockets floppers.


Same here. I hate any floppers, it's annoying.


----------



## mavsmania41

gosh why cant we not even make layups ? but our defense is keeping us in it.


----------



## mavsmania41

at lesat they called that foul for illegal screen my Tmac.


----------



## mavsmania41

The Rockets are small take the ball inside and pund it I say.


----------



## mavsmania41

I hate Sura He is nothing but a whiner and a cry baby.


----------



## mavsrock27

Really. We apparently haven't been practicing enough lay ups :naughty:


----------



## mavsrock27

mavsmania41 said:


> I hate Sura He is nothing but a whiner and a cry baby.


Same here. I hate Tmac too but for different reasons. Tmac is a little too cocky for my liking. Actually pretty much everyone on the Rox are too cocky for my liking.


----------



## The Future7

Mavs playing well, still gotta keep it up. Lets get Tmac in foul trouble.


----------



## mavsmania41

I tell you what at least Nash could make lay ups he did a text book perfect layup.


----------



## symphonix

Yea its two times now a player lost control of the ball befor a layup


----------



## mavsmania41

Toyata Center doesnt get as loud as the AAC.


----------



## The Future7

Why dont they just dunk it.


----------



## mavsrock27

mavsmania41 said:


> Toyata Center doesnt get as loud as the AAC.


I dunno AAC can be pretty darn quiet.


----------



## mavsmania41

Stack should have dunked his attempt but he didnt.


----------



## The Future7

Yea he can jump too. He should dunk more often


----------



## mavsmania41

BAck in 03 it got loud. they said when it gets loud the AAc can be the 3 or 4th loudest in the nba.


----------



## mavsmania41

Finley should get more involved i really like his shot selection tonight.


----------



## mavsrock27

Yeah it can be loud, but we have been fairly quiet all season


----------



## mavsmania41

Im surprised the TC looks like it would be loud cuz of the way its built.


----------



## mavsmania41

push off by sura of course a no call.


----------



## mavsmania41

careless play by Devin now Rockets get another shot to cut the lead to 3 or 4 points crap man stupid mistakes and we could be up by +10.


----------



## mavsmania41

Nice Move by Avery sticking Bradley on the throw in man Tmac allmost made that 3 tho.


----------



## The Future7

The Mavs need to pick up on their defense in the second half.


----------



## mavsmania41

Yeah and be more assertive and get to the line more.


----------



## The Troof

The defense was alot better. The only thing keeping the Rockets in the game is Bob Sura playing out of his mind. He's hit two 3's with JET right in his grill.


----------



## The Future7

I still think Dirk can play better.


----------



## The Future7

The small lineup is working well.Our player are quick and able to get to anyone trying to shoot a 3 faster.


----------



## kfranco

Yeah we're playing like crap at the moment. hopefully we can turn the second half around, im just glad we are only down by 5. :eek8: :banana: :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## symphonix

I love to see Harris play on the offensive end, he has some balls that kid.


----------



## mavsmania41

you know whats great fellows? seeing Walker and jermaine O'nela renue their old rilvary they got after it threw for a second and I know O'neal will go. Remember last year when Walker allmost got in a fight with Shaq I think Walker talks a lot of trash.


----------



## The Troof

Yeah I like Devin too. When watching the replay of that drive on Yoa his eyes were on the basket from jump. His was focused on the rim not who or how big the guy under the rim was. No fear.


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirks trophy love commercial from last year is on trphy love its good stuff.


----------



## mavsrock27

We need to makes lay ups in the second half definitely.


----------



## mavsrock27

mavsmania41 said:


> Dirks trophy love commercial from last year is on trphy love its good stuff.


I saw it. I love that one. It's my favorite and then Vlade's love poem one is my second favorite.


----------



## mavsmania41

I think Sura looks like a Rat.


----------



## mavsmania41

I noticed the players from last year that are on different team they dont put thiers on anymore. I think that is cheap of them not to make new ones.


----------



## mavsmania41

Lets go boys lets get this win and make sure we have a game 5.


----------



## mavsmania41

Gotta extend the series taking it one game at a time.


----------



## mavsrock27

mavsmania41 said:


> Lets go boys lets get this win and make sure we have a game 5.


Really cause I got tickets! :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41

we gotta be able to hold them off they are gonna make run.


----------



## mavsmania41

I passed down my game 1 tickets dorta glad I didnt go.


----------



## mavsmania41

Damp does not play smart come on Damp you have gotta use your head and play smart.


----------



## mavsmania41

scoring drought here in the 2nd half we have gotta get the offense going.


----------



## mavsmania41

the Germanator has 5 fouls some Germanator he is.


----------



## mavsrock27

"Germinator" is doing great with his 5 fouls


----------



## mavsmania41

Im telling you Terry defense On Sura is terrible tonight put Devin Harris in there.


----------



## The Troof

Next time Sura takes it to the hole Dampier needs to knock him flat on his back with a good, clean, hard foul. This is getting out of hand.


----------



## mavsmania41

Our defnese is out the window come on guys take Damp Out he doesnt even wanna play.


----------



## The Future7

C'mon Dallas play defense and score.


----------



## mavsmania41

its a game 2 flashback all over again leaving WEsley wide open at the 3 point line good lord.


----------



## mavsmania41

That skip pass is killing us and Dirk has gotta make those Gimme jumpers.


----------



## The Future7

Dirk still has not stepped up. We need him


----------



## mavsmania41

I am promted to a player thanks all the guys that hleped made it happen for me.


----------



## mavsmania41

defense come on where is it ?


----------



## mavsmania41

How can that be a foul on Howard that is crap foul on Yao.


----------



## mavsrock27

Well things have definitely gone down the crapper


----------



## mavsmania41

we are diggin a hole guys its over.


----------



## mavsrock27

Aw **** guys take care of the damn ball.


----------



## mavsmania41

this is what happens man no defense great season guys maybe next year. I know we can score points but c'mon fellows.


----------



## mavsmania41

gotta play defense and play some defense.


----------



## The Future7

Bad shots Bad shots bad shots. They are killing us. Get the damn small lineup in, Avery. Thats our only answer


----------



## mavsmania41

uphill battle now


----------



## mavsrock27

You guys are acting like it's over. IT'S THE THIRD QUARTER STILL!! and not only that but there are almost 5 and a half minutes left in the thrid. Calm down. Avery will rip em a new one


----------



## mavsmania41

over the back but no call c'mon refs.


----------



## mavsrock27

mavsmania41 said:


> over the back but no call c'mon refs.


I was just about to say that. This is ridiculous, this season has the worst refs I've seen in the playoffs ever :curse:


----------



## mavsmania41

come on guys Dirk is getting fouled by Yao is getting fouled and they wont call it.


----------



## mavsmania41

i like Stack play the role of Nick van Exel.


----------



## mavsmania41

Houstons 3's are killing us.


----------



## mavsrock27

I think Keefus goin out was a big blow. He isn't great but he's a good shooter and does what needs to be done.


----------



## mavsmania41

Focus on the sterngths guys not on our soft spots.


----------



## mavsmania41

I bet Dirk plays more cuz of Keiths injury cuz Bradley will be situational use only I think.


----------



## symphonix

Our permiter defense is gone once again. They got all these outside shooters now lined up and waiting to shoot.

Good job though taking it to the basket and forcing the Rockets to lose momentum with fouls.


----------



## mavsmania41

We can just hope for one thing and that is hoping that the Mavs will hang around and have a shot to win it at the end.


----------



## The Troof

mavsmania41 said:


> Houstons 3's are killing us.


 That's because we have started doubling guys again instead of playing tough man to man D. It starts and ends with D.


----------



## mavsrock27

Good foul by Dirk, except he should have hit him harder.


----------



## mavsrock27

Dammit stop double teaming!!!! :curse:


----------



## mavsrock27

Hmm... I'm guessing I'm talking to myself. Oh well.


----------



## mavsrock27

I'm lovin the over and backs :biggrin:


----------



## mavsrock27

Hah and you guys were all panicking


----------



## mavsrock27

:banana: Damp with an amazing put back!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## mavsrock27

JET WITH A 3 AND WE'RE UP 7!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7

Lets go Mavs. Good shot by Terry


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! LET'S GO MAVS!*


----------



## The Future7

We can do it.


----------



## mavsrock27

Well yay finally someone to talk to.


----------



## mavsrock27

Hey 2 someones.


----------



## mavsrock27

Josh Howard!!! and one!!!! Nice b-day play.


----------



## mavsrock27

Great play by Dirk knocking it off of Ming and Howard with another!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## mavsrock27

Oh crap five fouls on Dirk. take him out for a little bit Avery!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*We can't have bad possesions...its not over yet!*


----------



## The Future7

We can do it. Take care of the ball Dallas.


----------



## mavsrock27

Definitely no bad possesions and good D and no more fouls for Dirk


----------



## mavsrock27

Great block by Damp. Great timing... Dirk with a huge shot!!!


----------



## The Troof

mavsrock27 said:


> Great block by Damp. Great timing... Dirk with a huge shot!!!


 I think Avery putting Damp back in the game made a difference. Ming was killing Dirk inside.

One game at a time.


----------



## mavsrock27

Come on guys don't give up silly turnovers! This can't go into OT it's late as it is!!


----------



## mavsrock27

That was a nice game of monkey in the middle :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## mavsrock27

Great game!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## jibikao

Oh my god. What was Mavs doing in the end??? 

This game should have ended like 5 mins ago. Dampier couldn't secure a rebound, then Howard made stupid foul (even though 99% of it is acting on Sura's part). 

I am glad we won but we closed it REALLY ugly I think. Luckily we made our FTs. 


Now, I can sleep. Go Mavs. Please beat Rocket!!!


----------



## Gambino

Heart and Pride. That's what this game was about. Great effort my everybody on the floor. 20-0 run in the 4th quarter was great. Had ourselves fall behind 11 but whethered the storm. Avery did a great job of coaching in the 2nd half as well. Put Harris( who will be a star folks believe it) came in and brought the Mavs closer and kept them close until we made our run in the 4th than Terry finished it off. Beautiful job Mavs. Lets get game 4 on Saturday.


----------



## symphonix

The 20-0 run was ubelievable. Mavs showed alot of heart out there. I hope this will go into game 4 and 5.


----------



## jibikao

Oh...and I forgot to congrats on Dirk.  He definitely shot a lot better in this game and made a key 2pt over T-MAC. 

Finely also stepped up. Good, he should be!! 



Game 4, let's take it baby. Make it 2-2 more interesting.


----------



## NastyN44

Good game from Dirk Stack and Fin!!!... The big three needed to step up!!! Its about time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Future7

Good Game Dallas. I still think Dirk has to do better. Win game 2 and this series is ours.


----------



## Gambino

Dirk is starting to get momentum too. He is now figuring them out and that started at the end of game 2. Way to step up Finley. Good Job.


----------



## jibikao

One thing I would like Dirk to improve is his passing. His passes are way too soft sometimes and he hesitates too much. If Dirk can improve on this aspect, then he'll be REALLY unstoppable.


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41

Yeah. Mavs won! 106-102... WOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## NastyN44

Yea we won !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its not even close to being over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think we figured them out, if we can executed we have this series in the bag.... Lets go MAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise

Good game guys.

Dirk and Finley came to play from the getgo. Definitely a deserved victory for Dallas.

A victory on Saturday for ya'll puts all the pressure back on us. 

:boohoo:


----------



## Kunlun

Another great game in this series. This is without a doubt one of the most entertaining series in the playoffs at the moment.

Dallas was down late in the fourth, but got themselves together like the Rockets did the previous game and went on a HUGE run. The defense was awesome from the Mavericks. The Rockets got lazy during that stretch and allowed a 20-0 run and found themselves down 10 with over two to go. Then they woke up and tried to come back, but there just wasn't enough time and they went down. Once again, congratulations on the win.

Also, congratulations to Avery Johnson for his first win the the playoffs as a head coach!!


----------



## aussiewill

This was a great win by the Mavs despite beeing put rebounded, KVH's injury and having 13 3's knocked down on them. The Mavs fouled a lot and thats what I wanted, JHo fouled out after just 17 minutes of play, Damp had 5 in 19 minutes, Marquis had 4 in 17 minutes and Dirk had 5 for his 44 minutes of play. We needed to get physical with the Rockets and by the looks of things we where really pushing them arond. 

Offensively everyone played their part, Dirk got some form back going 9/16, Fin stepped up to the plate hitting 6/10 (4/6 behind the arc), Jet shot the ball amazingly again and I just love what he can do, I would not hesistate to give him the chance to shoot more often with his great percentages. Harris had a decent game minus the 4 turnovers, I still would like to see more of his time spent on the floor with Jet in the back court. I beleive having the quickness of these to will be good when the likes of Sura, Wesly and Barry are launching them from behind thr arc. Marquis came in to the game well too in replacing the injured KVH, scoring 6 points and handing out 4 assits. With KVH, I think it would be wise to use Marquis more, as he can make things happen like he did last year in the postseason. Stack did not shoot the ball well but he made up for that as he got to the line often where he sunk 9/10.

Something else I noticed was the fact that between Damp and Bradley there was only 20 minutes played, thus 24 minutes between Dirk and KVH in the middle, which I am still very much against, Al is there he must be used of Damp and Bradley are going to play limited minutes.

BTW, who was the closest in guessing the score, I know I was close with my 102-96....


----------



## slamnjam

Dirk Nowitzki scored 28 points to lead the Dallas Mavericks to a 106-102 win against the Houston Rockets. The Mavericks used a 20-0 fourth quarter spurt to secure the crucial win. Michael Finley collected 20 points, Jerry Stackhouse had 18 points off the bench and Jason Terry added 13 for the Mavericks. The Rockets still lead the best-of-seven series, 2-1.


----------



## Tersk

Woah, 20-0? Someone explain!


----------



## Kunlun

Theo! said:


> Woah, 20-0? Someone explain!


The Mavericks were down eight with around five or six minutes to go. Then they just clamped down on defense and the Rockets weren't playing at their best and it just happened. A lot of trips to the free throw line and Jason Terry hit a big three. The Rockets just weren't playing well at all during that stretch and the Mavericks took advantage and took the game over.


----------



## jibikao

By the way, Dirk was very assertive last night. At one point he YELLED at Dampier 'cause he didn't finish a dunk inside and got fouled (and he missed BOTH FT :curse: ). Dirk was pissed and yelled at him. YES, HE SHOULD!!! Show some toughness..  Did anyone see that?

And Dirk and Bradley were also yelling at each other a bit when Bradley was trying to guard inbound pass. lol Guess Dirk really wanted the win and he got it. 

Congrats.


----------



## kfranco

Kunlun said:


> The Mavericks were down eight with around five or six minutes to go. Then they just clamped down on defense and the Rockets weren't playing at their best and it just happened. A lot of trips to the free throw line and Jason Terry hit a big three. The Rockets just weren't playing well at all during that stretch and the Mavericks took advantage and took the game over.


I agree. The Mavs did not Beat the ROckets, the Rockets beat themselves. I expect to see the Rockets being very furious during game 4.Dallas fans beware, You just awoke the sleeping giant and now hes hungry for food.


----------



## mavsmania41

The first win is allways the hardest I think you are gonna see the Mavs come out and try to really take this home court advantage back and really go all out to get the win tommorrow. They allways say it isnt a series till the road team gets a win. But in this series it isnt a series till the home team wins a game.


----------



## flamethrower42

mavsmania41 said:


> The first win is allways the hardest I think you are gonna see the Mavs come out and try to really take this home court advantage back and really go all out to get the win tommorrow. They allways say it isnt a series till the road team gets a win. But in this series it isnt a series till the home team wins a game.



Well, lets watch the Mavs win the home game on Sat. 

One Game At A Time.


----------

